
Ask HN: Is there a benefit is working as fast as you can? - TacoWednesdays
I suppose the reason for this post is I am starting to burnout at work.<p>Frankly I am just not as fast as some people and it takes me longer to get to the end result. In a more relaxed atmosphere you have time to work these things out. Sometimes I&#x27;ll be doing pair programming trying to solve an issue. My mind needs time to connect to dots but some people are just so fast one thing after another. So in those cases I am blank. They look at me like I&#x27;m nuts but I just haven&#x27;t gotten there yet.<p>People here just tend to work 9am-5pm incredibly aggressively. Other going out to lunch and meetings people are completely focused going 100% at projects.  To me it&#x27;s incredibly exhausting.  I leave the office everyday zapped.
======
mathgeek
Working as fast as you can results in a large quantity of work being done.

Working slower generally results in a better quality of work being done.

One common result of "working faster" is technical debt.

